# Which kit?



## arjudy (Dec 21, 2008)

I recently purchased a couple of Mokume M3 metal pen blanks and I want to ask which kit you all think would look best with a Damascus Steel Mokume M3 blank. I'm really looking at CSUSA's Statesman, Emperor, and Lotus. I plan to exchange the kit nib with a SS Flex type. Of those three kits which do prefer the most? If you do not like any of these kits which do you suggest? Thanks for any info.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 21, 2008)

Alan, all three you listed I've used with M3 blanks and all were good but the Jr. Statemen sold best, could have been a price thing. BTW all did sell just the Jrs. sold first.


----------

